# Online buying of computer hardware in India



## cybershastri (Jul 2, 2005)

Hi all,

   I wanted to buy computer hardware especially a graphics card online. This is because the price quoted by the local dealers are too high that the normal price (I am in Karnataka). Which is the best place to buy online? I saw nehruIThub but it lacks variety. I wanted to buy a NVIDIA 6600 graphics card but I could not find it. Will online buying cost me same as the normal buying? If it costs more by what are the additional costs? How trustworthy is online buying?
  Please help me.

Shastri


----------



## debaisaindian (Jul 3, 2005)

In my case online buying is less expensive for me.Check the site www.e-bay.in and check the geforcefx 6600.It's secure enough.


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Jul 3, 2005)

*debaisaindian wrote:*


> In my case online buying is less expensive for me.Check the site www.e-bay.in and check the geforcefx 6600.It's secure enough.


Yup u can buy online from the site mentioned above as even i buy all my hardware from online shops in eBAY and they r really secure and trustworthy coz the eBAY team makes sure that the seller is not fooled by delivering a wrong product and u can also see the details of ur transactions on ur eBAY account (if u hv one or u will hv to make one) also payment made by PAISA-PAY (Credit card) in the eBAY site is safe n secure and i am a regular customer of eBAY...so u can buy safely,surely from eBAY...

Cheers n e-peace.....


----------



## mail2and (Jul 3, 2005)

you can also try www.techmirchi.com

They are a chennai based company. The rates are a bit high when compared to Lamington road or Nehru Place but for the smaller towns, it is a boon


----------



## khandu (Jul 4, 2005)

there is one more site.. not exactly for graphics card

www.indmall.com


----------



## AlienTech (Jul 5, 2005)

I have been buying online sine the 80's. It was never a problem with a credit card and shipping insurance although never have something been damaged while shipping in the US. Even those heavy monitors and disk drives. 

But in India forget it! Service here dont match what is in the US 40 years ago. Not only is it not close, it is more like jungle shipping. The shop keepers dont pack the product properly and I will guarantee you that your product will be damaged somehow. Also if you are not careful, they will rip you off, Yea even on EBAY India! Now I have got some good products but over all, it just is not worth it. In damaged goods, ripped off and service, you will save money buying locally. There you know who to go to even if they do all those things...

Just as an example, the UPS I ordered, Well 1 would shut down when I turned off the monitor due to the auto shutoff after 1 min since there was some software bug that said the computer was not enough load to prevent auto shut off. After 10 or so emails and a few phoen calls with them I gave up how to convince stupid people it was real easy to check this by turning off the monitor and leaving the computer on and then turn off the AC power.

The 2nd I got because I could not use a UPS that shut off a min after when ever the power went off,  they had dropped like on a ledge because it was bent in half, the battery hit the circuit board making the battery charger chip hit the case and breaking it off. If I was stupid I would have plugged it in and if by chance I had touched it while the AC power was off, it would have electrocuted me due to the inverter circuit being in contact with the metal case! Forget trying to get a replacemenet circuit board!

I got a car stereo, thinking hey if I pay rs7000 for something they would at least pack it with foam and stuff and I have already bought 6 or 7 car stereos and they were all well packed even if I got em at the store. Heck no! One of the biggest sellers on Ebay ships such delicate and expensive stuff in a plain carboard box! Of course it was dropped! Which would of course hit the unit itself sicne there was no foam or anything between the casing and the unit itself! Forget that the unit itself was a piece of crap!

While there has been some who have gone to a great deal of trouble for packing, But lets get real here, this is 3rd world backward country with no such things as extra boxes or the use of foam and plastic! 

Even with all that trouble to sew using cloths and paper to cover the box to prevent damage and stuff.. Well, it still looked like it was run through the wringer even if the unit inside was still protected by the original foam covering. I got 3 of em and all 3 reached me in the same sorry state. 

I could go on and on. But some stuff is packed very well by the manufacturer using foam molding  and will not even bend or crack and the unit can even be thrown and stepped on without getting damaged. but I dont think too many companies have any idea their products are sold in countries like India.

So buyer beware! See if the price is that different! I have found that the prices locally even in the boondocks are only -10 to +10% different. So now I only go for the items I just cant find locally at all. I just got an AMD system locally and every component was 10% cheaper locally. I bet it would be much cheaper in places like bombay.


----------



## khandu (Jul 5, 2005)

ofcourse.. it is more expensive in ebay.. 

dont u know the logic???

whatever is sold on ebay.. 5% has to be paid to the company by the seller.. and if u use credit card to buy then another 3.5% of the price has to be paid to paisapay.. 

So the seller will add this extra costs and sell.. so  the pricing will go up 10% .. 

But if u r really fast u can get some excellent deals too... u just have to be there at the right time..


----------



## rohanbee (Jul 5, 2005)

I agree with Alien tech what you get online in india is always expensive and even sites like ebay are never trust worthy.

At least physcially you have an idea about the product and the person who you are buying from with online sales there are just too many variables out there spoiling the sale (as outlined by alien tech's post above). Shipping is a major constraint here. Even if the seller is good, trustworthy there is just nothing he can do about the shipping as it is not directly in his hand. Larger online stores which have dedicated shipping companies also face the same problems. 

I think indias online market is good for only certain kinds of things mostly of the non-breakable variety like clothing, cd's, softwares etc. As for the rest of the stuff we still need to get more developed in terms of shipping, customer service, pricing etc.Sometimes indian online sites have such un-believably high prices that you think that these sellers think that people who buy on the net are stupid!!!

So while i still believe in online buyung and selling i think it needs a lot of growing up to do in india yet.


----------



## cybershastri (Jul 5, 2005)

*Thanks everybody*

Thanks everyone,

  Now I understand the pros and cons of online trading. Will keep in mind all the suggesion given here when buying online.

Thanks again,
Shastri


----------

